# How Many Times A Day Do You Speak To Your Other Half At Work?



## Spymaster (Jul 17, 2012)

A colleague here is taking the piss because I speak to Mrs Spy 3 or 4 times a day when I'm in the office (less if I'm on site, more if I'm travelling).

Small talk mostly, "how's the day going?", moaning about the journey in, people that piss us off, what time we'll be home, etc.

It's never occurred to me as even slightly strange.

Is it?


----------



## Edie (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes. Strange and slightly annoying for your colleagues.

HTH!


----------



## xes (Jul 17, 2012)

Never, unless I get a call for a specific reason.

edit t o add, we did have a bloke work here, bit of a cunt,(to put it mildly) he was always on the phone to his missus, he'd even sneak into the file room to make his calls. He was a proper oddball, and this is the stick I'm using to measure those who talk to their other halfs all day when they should be working.

You oddball.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 17, 2012)

I do not work with my other half


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2012)

On the phone? Never unless it's an emergency.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 17, 2012)

yes. its demented.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 17, 2012)

The odd email, if one of us sees a particularly hilarious cat picture on the internet.
Hardly ever speak on the phone during the day though.


----------



## Edie (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh Spy


----------



## krink (Jul 17, 2012)

work is strange place, i can't have a quick look at the internet but others take half a dozen calls every single day from spouses/kids etc. i don't call my mrs/kids.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 17, 2012)

All the time. We talk so much shit over e-mail it's ridiculous. We still both manage to get out respective work done though.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 17, 2012)

Kanda said:


> On the phone? Never unless it's an emergency.


 
This.  We might have a v brief 1 minute chat on messenger which normally is one of:


I'm out after work - see you later
Can you get x on your way home
What do you fancy for dinner
Phoning every day is weird.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 17, 2012)

Virtually never call or was called by my ex ....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 17, 2012)

Just texts and that's generally only to sort out practical stuff. I don't think we've ever spoken on the phone at work.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 17, 2012)

Edie said:


> Strange and slightly annoying for your colleagues.


 
Why? What's it got to do with them as long as it doesn't affect _their_ work? 

And at the end of the day, they work for me, so fuck 'em!


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 17, 2012)

Phoning is a bit weird. But we email plenty. And see each other on here. Because we're both slackers who go on the intenet at work.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd say texts and emails is fair game, but constantly calling isn't so common. Nice that you feel like doing it though


----------



## Edie (Jul 17, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Why? What's it got to do with them as long as it doesn't affect _their_ work?
> 
> And at the end of the day, they work for me, so fuck 'em!




Don't get me wrong, I call the other half to deliver instructions such as 'don't forget to do X!', and he rings me daily to say 'I'm going out drinking after work'. But not for a chat.

It has NOTHING to do with your work colleagues, nothing at all! But that will not stop them silently thinking, 'oh for fuck SAKE, you only spoke to each other a bloody hour ago!'. I'm sorry but this is the harsh reality Spy  Naturally, you shouldn't give a shit and carry on regardless, and it is kinda 'cute' I guess


----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> 3 or 4 times a day when I'm in the office


 
This is excessive



Kanda said:


> Never unless it's an emergency.


 
This is overly fascist.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2012)

teuchter said:


> This is overly fascist.


 
How is it facist?? I simply don't like taking/making personal calls at work. I'll send emails or texts if needed.

There's no ban on it here, plenty of people do, I just don't like to.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 17, 2012)

I have always worked under the impression that we had to keep personal calls to an absolute minimum.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 17, 2012)

More so than usual now she's pregnant - she'll ring during her lunch break and I'm pleased to here all is ok. Few BBMs through the day, but generally we are both busy at work


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> This. We might have a v brief 1 minute chat on messenger which normally is one of:
> 
> 
> I'm out after work - see you later
> ...


 
See, these are the same conversations that we have buy phone. We're not in touch on messenger and I generally only use email for business because I'm often not sat at a computer and hate emailing by phone.

Why is the mode of contact relevant?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2012)

Not unless it's super urgent or an emergency.  Barely email either, although we do speak on FB sometimes.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 17, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Phoning is a bit weird. But we email plenty. And see each other on here. Because we're both slackers who go on the intenet at work.


I don't understand why emails and texts are ok but phone calls aren't.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Quite a few times depending on how busy either of us is. Once so far today. I don't work in an office though and i'm on my own quite a bit and likewise for her too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I don't understand why emails and texts are ok but phone calls aren't.



Because texts and calls don't involve other people hearing the gushing or sweet nothings or whatever it is they are objecting to.


----------



## rover07 (Jul 17, 2012)

Phoning someone 3 or 4 times a day to check up on them is not normal.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2012)

Wtf do you talk about at home


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 17, 2012)

rover07 said:


> Phoning someone 3 or 4 times a day to check up on them is not normal.


 
How about for a chat cos you're bored at work?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 17, 2012)

rover07 said:


> Phoning someone 3 or 4 times a day to check up on them is not normal.



It is if you're in a long distance relationship and won't be seeing them until the weekend. 

"checking up on them" <


----------



## Maggot (Jul 17, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Because texts and calls don't involve other people hearing the gushing or sweet nothings or whatever it is they are objecting to.


Nor do phone calls about practical arrangements.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Nor do phone calls about practical arrangements.



I quite agree.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jul 17, 2012)

rarely on the phone unless it's time-reliant, and occasional emails/texts, generally of a practical nature. 

i would be open to a bit more frequent contact but he's generally ridiculously busy.


----------



## ceiri (Jul 17, 2012)

we text each other quite a lot, with plans for our exciting future or pictures of sleeping builders, that sort of thing. or to complain. mostly complain.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 17, 2012)

Spymaster that is both sweet and slightly nauseating.

Still that's better than my boss who calls his parents every lunchtime


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2012)

Doesn't sound very normal to me. I maybe talk to a friend once a week or maybe fortnight while at work, but that would be for a specific reason.
The wife? Maybe one or two short emails, sometimes never.

I never actually call up the wife unless there is some sort of emergency.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2012)

Kanda said:


> How is it facist?? I simply don't like taking/making personal calls at work. I'll send emails or texts if needed.


 
I agree.

But sometimes there are things that are not emergencies that it makes sense to talk about on the phone.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2012)

we work for the same organisation so occasional work-related calls - other than that - emailing and texting seems to suffice


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 17, 2012)

At least once a day 
He often leaves early in the morning before I'm up so I like to phone him to say good morning.
Quite often the calls are necessary and practical in nature, i.e. 'please remember to pick the boy up from school', that kind of thing.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 17, 2012)

Not really.  Text each other occasionally to ask the other one to pick something up for tea or whatever, but no casual chat. 

Last time I was on placement there wasn't time to make personal calls anyway.


----------



## Boppity (Jul 17, 2012)

In my last, uh well whatever it was, the fella used to text me almost constantly while he was at work with inane nonsense. I think he was bored.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2012)

2-4 times a day by phone and prob 8-10 E-mails....


----------



## weepiper (Jul 17, 2012)

Always a text or two, sometimes a phone call but not every day and deffo not 3 or 4 times a day!


----------



## Thora (Jul 17, 2012)

Never.  I think I've texted him once from work in the last 12 months.


----------



## Edie (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't stop thinking that it's really sweet they do this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2012)

At least once a day by phone, just to say "Hello" and see how things are going. The calls never last more than 2 minutes, even that, unless we are making arrangements. I miss it if for some reason one of us is too busy to call 

Sometimes text each other, but more likely to do that on the train.

E-mail maybe 4 or 5 a day depending what amusing/annoying/interesting things are going on!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 17, 2012)

always have a quick chat at lunch time, but never in front of people. loads of texts and sometimes he'll email me pictures of toads or ducklings or other wildlife discoveries he might make on the heath where he works (he's a gardener)


----------



## ddraig (Jul 17, 2012)

usually just emails, maybe the odd text
1 or 2 emails a day unless sorting stuff out or planning an attack on estate agent etc
never call unless no response to email/text after a few hours


----------



## Geri (Jul 17, 2012)

Depends how busy I am, really - but at least 2-3 times a day. I tend to phone in the morning, then again at lunchtime, then just before I leave. They are usually pretty short calls though. If I am bored, I might ring more often. I work in an office on my own.


----------



## Voley (Jul 17, 2012)

I used to sit next to bloke whose missus would ring him loads at work. He was very obviously embarrassed by it and was always trying to cut the conversation short. Then she'd ring him back to see why he was pissed off with her. You could tell when they'd had words at home about it because she'd go quiet for a few days then she'd start again.  I worked in an entirely male office so naturally most of our humour derived from what a sap he was, how under the thumb he was and generally what a disgrace to masculinity he'd become. None of which was true but it fucked him off no end so clearly had to be said constantly.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 17, 2012)

I normally speak to the Mr at least once or twice, but he mainly works alone, nights, driving about fixing trucks so I think he gets lonely.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 17, 2012)

On average about two text a day, usually boring domestic stuff.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 17, 2012)

0-2 times a day, averaging out at 0.37 calls per working day. Or something.

Frankly we're both busy, but emergencies and calls at lunch aside, there's rarely a chance to spend time wittering


----------



## mattie (Jul 17, 2012)

Email only, as we share a lift a lot of the time anyway - and I like my peace and quiet.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 17, 2012)

Was never in a job where I had time to phone hubby, and it seems a bit weird to me to be in touch multiple times a day when you live with someone. When he worked away from home I phoned every evening but that was a long time ago.

If I go away for a few days I generally phone or text to say I've gotten wherever safely and that's it til I get home again. Is that strange or normal?? I couldn't be doing with constantly being in touch.


----------



## Corax (Jul 17, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> A colleague here is taking the piss because I speak to Mrs Spy 3 or 4 times a day when I'm in the office (less if I'm on site, more if I'm travelling).
> 
> Small talk mostly, "how's the day going?", moaning about the journey in, people that piss us off, what time we'll be home, etc.
> 
> ...


Sweet.  

As long it's mutual of course.  If it's one of you constantly phoning the other, or _expecting_ the other to reciprocate the calls, then that'd be a bit suffocating.  

But hopefully it's not, so I'm sticking with _Sweet_.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 17, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> A colleague here is taking the piss because I speak to Mrs Spy 3 or 4 times a day when I'm in the office (less if I'm on site, more if I'm travelling).
> 
> Small talk mostly, "how's the day going?", moaning about the journey in, people that piss us off, what time we'll be home, etc.
> 
> ...


 
We're the same as you. I like Mr Loo so it's nice.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 17, 2012)

I've cybered at work.

Not every day though.


----------



## Thora (Jul 17, 2012)

I also find it slightly weird that you'd need to call someone you live with 5 times a day - though I guess maybe if you both work long hours then you don't really get the chance to talk at home.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 17, 2012)

(((Broken Britain)))


----------



## moomoo (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't have a partner but my daughter texts me constantly throughout the day.  Mostly inane drivel or sometimes just to tell me she loves me.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 17, 2012)

We don't often speak at work but if we do then its at the end of the day to arrange practical stuff like where/when to meet, who's getting what for tea. 

we email each other bollocks all day though <3


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 17, 2012)

My work doesn't lend itself to personal phone going off. I can make/take personal calls but it would really need to be important...though yesterday I found the time to book my car MOT and my haircut...that's normally the calls I make. I can't access private emails at work but can U75 (just).

I think it's sweet sending each other funny pictures etc and sharing jokes but couldn't cope with any 'what you upto' etc.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 18, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> A colleague here is taking the piss because I speak to Mrs Spy 3 or 4 times a day when I'm in the office (less if I'm on site, more if I'm travelling).
> 
> Small talk mostly, "how's the day going?", moaning about the journey in, people that piss us off, what time we'll be home, etc.
> 
> ...


 
I am not in work at the moment but when I am, we talk to say "have a good day, shite this innit" as I am on my way in to work. 
Quick hello, as you said small talk at lunch and then on the way home. 

It is always me that calls him but not coz I am mental and controlling, honest  
I work in a school so I can only talk when I can talk iykwim? Where as he can mostly talk any time. 

I am however aware that this is not considered "normal" and people take the piss out of me for it too. 

Sorry Badgers  

We have just always done it.


----------



## veracity (Jul 18, 2012)

Emailing bollocks to each other seems to be the way to go. 

Just looked at my inbox, it's approx 10-20 emails a day - but we don't live together, I'm sure it would probably just go all 'can you get some bog roll on the way home' if we did.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> A colleague here is taking the piss because I speak to Mrs Spy 3 or 4 times a day when I'm in the office (less if I'm on site, more if I'm travelling).
> 
> Small talk mostly, "how's the day going?", moaning about the journey in, people that piss us off, what time we'll be home, etc.
> 
> ...


 
I talk to my wife at least that much when I'm at work.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Edie said:


> But that will not stop them silently thinking, 'oh for fuck SAKE, you only spoke to each other a bloody hour ago!


 
And while they're thinking that, I'm thinking, a lot of them have been divorced; but we've stayed married for over three decades. We've talked on the phone at least three or four times a day throughout.

See, the thing is, we miss talking to each other after awhile. That's why we do it.


----------



## Glitter (Jul 18, 2012)

Email bollocks all day. Sometimes talk on dinner hour although that's usually functional unless he's WFH!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## moose (Jul 18, 2012)

Never, I wouldn't want him to crash his truck. I text him probably a couple of times a week if I need to know something.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 18, 2012)

3 or 4 times easy, sometimes more, just chit chat, we also text and e-mail.  I also talk to her when she's walking from work to the gym, sometimes for 40 odd minutes, then when she's on the bus home from the gym.  We are in regular contact every day and have been for 20 odd years.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Email bollocks all day. Sometimes talk on dinner hour although that's usually functional unless he's WFH!



Lunch hour.


----------



## Looby (Jul 18, 2012)

Once a day maybe. That's generally if he hasn't replied to a text (he's shit at looking at his phone) or if I need to bitch about something.

We generally text but practical stuff like what to have for dinner.

I quite like the company of my colleagues so chat to them if I want a break from work.
I couldn't chitchat with him, I'd have nothing left to say when I got home. : o


----------



## Idaho (Jul 18, 2012)

We never phone for general chatter, only matters of daily business - shopping needed, children picking up, advice needed over breaking/broken things.


----------



## girasol (Jul 18, 2012)

Hardly ever on the phone, but many many times over instant messenger.  Whenever either of us thinks of something we just talk about it - if we don't we end up forgetting!


----------



## Glitter (Jul 18, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Lunch hour.



 Dinner hour. The hour in which you eat dinner. Usually found between 12 and 2.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Dinner hour. The hour in which you eat dinner. Usually found between 12 and 2.


 
So when do you eat lunch?


----------



## Glitter (Jul 18, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> So when do you eat lunch?


I don't eat lunch. Lunch is a foul, horrid non word.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 18, 2012)

www.urban75.net/forums/threads/lunch-and-dinner-or-dinner-and-tea.253504/   /pogo


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 18, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> And while they're thinking that, I'm thinking, a lot of them have been divorced; but we've stayed married for over three decades. We've talked on the phone at least three or four times a day throughout.
> 
> *See, the thing is, we miss talking to each other after awhile. That's why we do it.*


 
Absolutely, this really resonates with me. I miss chatting to him and sometimes I just want to hear his voice  That maybe makes me sound a bit dependent or weird but that's just the way I feel!


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 18, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Still that's better than my boss who calls his parents every lunchtime


 
I'd do the same if I had a Ouija board. 

My mum, bless her, used to call me about 6 times a day when I lived in the U.S.

It used to really piss me off, but I'd sell my soul to get a call from her now.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 18, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Wtf do you talk about at home


 
I usually get home around 8pm. 

Depending on what we've decided during the day (on the phone  ), one of us will cook dinner. She'll be watching Eastenders or Corrie. We may crack a bottle of wine, then we'll talk about the same stuff we spoke about earlier!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 18, 2012)

Who gets to sweep up the cracked bottle and spilt booze?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 18, 2012)

I love chatting to my fella. I can't see why people have such a problem with it. I don't sit at my desk chatting to him, I'll just ring him for a quick "Hi" when I have a fag or whatever.


----------



## oomfoofoo (Jul 18, 2012)

I used to speak to my ex between 2-4 times a day, it wasn't one sided, we just liked talking to each other.

Most important call of the day was before either of us left work for home, to ascertain what mood the other was in so we knew (for the first one home) whether it was coffee or wine/beer for when the other got in! If it was a really bad day, a bath would be run for him (he needed to chill) and his ears suitably ready for me to moan (I needed to ...well moan!). Even after chatting during the day, we could still end up chatting until 2 in the morning!

I guess it just depends on what sort of couple you are and if your job accommodates for those who want to talk during the day. There's nothing wrong either way, just a personal choice, or how the relationship evolves.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 18, 2012)

When working, 0-2 times a day, I suppose. More than once only if there's some specific reason to be on the phone sorting something out.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 18, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That maybe makes me sound a bit dependent or weird


 
Who cares? I always think: if I was going to die tomorrow, what would I count as an accomplishment?

One wouldn't be - 'I loved my partner and wanted to talk with them more while I was alive..... but I successfully resisted the desire and therefore did not appear dependent or weird to various strangers and acquaintances.'


----------



## Me76 (Jul 18, 2012)

I very rarely speak to my OH at work but I think this mainly comes from me having a history of working in call centres where personal calls were _very_ frowned upon and him being a roofer so I would never want to distract him. 

I don;t work in a call centre any more and he does more general building than roofing, but we were just never in the habit of it.  If practical dinner or going out things need sorting then we will probably just text each other, but thatg would probably only be once a week or so as we tend to plan dinners and stuff in advance.  We aren't very spontanious really


----------



## girasol (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm quite surprised more people don't use instant messaging of some description, rather than emails/txt... Maybe blocked at work.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jul 18, 2012)

i never really got into instant messaging, emails are nearly as quick if you actually check them regularly and if you're too busy to answer the same applies to instant messages.

it irritates me that people at work use it now for work stuff to try and make everything more urgent. just because i'm online, doesn't mean i'm not busy!!


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 18, 2012)

me and t'other half sometimes call/text/email each other at work or when away from home. It can be for really serious stuff or totally the opposite....as for frequency, it can be several times some days or we can go more than a couple of weeks without.....it just depends!
We've both worked at jobs/places where "personal" calls are not allowed unless in an absolute emergency (and even then the bosses would get annoyed) to the other extreme.....but in my opinion such contacts are normal, and as long as they don't stop the job, what's the problem?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 18, 2012)

Same as the op. 3 or 4 times.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 18, 2012)

rover07 said:


> Phoning someone 3 or 4 times a day to check up on them is not normal.



It's nothing to do with checking up. 

And how lucky we are to be in abnormally close relationships.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 18, 2012)

Ah, this is a good old fashioned judgemental thread. You're weird if you differ from my relationship, etc. 

Good old urban


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 18, 2012)

Careful not to be judgemental in the other way, eh? No reason that those of us who don't speak to each other at work would have relationships that were less close, is there?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not fucking normal.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah, this is a good old fashioned judgemental thread. You're weird if you differ from my relationship, etc.
> 
> Good old urban


 
tbf the ones who do keep in regular touch aren't slating the ones that don't. It's some of the ones that don't who are going 'ooooh, needy!' etc to the ones that do.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 19, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's nothing to do with checking up.
> 
> And how lucky we are to be in abnormally close relationships.


 
I don't think it's a sign of an abnormally close relationship, I think some of the replies on this thread show how messed up some folk's perception of relationships are/should be, ie you can't be mega close without being some kind of stalker.

I'm just glad my experience of a long relationship is a loved up one 

*Abnormal, smug and judgemental*


----------



## teuchter (Jul 19, 2012)

I suppose the people who feel the need to bother their partners with inane phone chat every two hours are the same ones that bother the rest of the world with inane twitter/facebook/whatever updates every five minutes.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 19, 2012)

girasol said:


> I'm quite surprised more people don't use instant messaging of some description, rather than emails/txt... Maybe blocked at work.


 
The reason we call one another is to talk, ie hear one another's voices. We aren't really passing on important information.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2012)

girasol said:


> I'm quite surprised more people don't use instant messaging of some description, rather than emails/txt... Maybe blocked at work.


 
Not everyone spends their working day tied to a computer though.  My bloke spends most of his day with a spanner in his hand.
We've always chatted to each other a lot at work.  We're close and it feels weird if we haven't spoken to each other at least once.


----------



## girasol (Jul 19, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I suppose the people who feel the need to bother their partners with inane phone chat every two hours are the same ones that bother the rest of the world with inane twitter/facebook/whatever updates every five minutes.


 
What a load of crap... And also I have a suspicion the opposite is actually the truth. People who talk a lot of their partners may actuall feel the need to communicate to the whole world less.  Or, hey, there may not be a connection at all


----------



## girasol (Jul 19, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> The reason we call one another is to talk, ie hear one another's voices. We aren't really passing on important information.


 
We mostly don't pass on important info either, a lot of it is chit-chat - but as we both work in front of computers, are are automatically logged on, instant messaging seems a lot easier, i.e. you don't even have to pick up the phone/dial/get up and speak privately when something pops into your head. Mind you getting up and having a break is probably a good thing!


----------



## crustychick (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not really a phone person at the best of times. We Skype IM about 3-4 times a day though as we're both infront of a computer all of our working day. If one of us wasn't, I imagine we would speak on the phone about the same...


----------



## girasol (Jul 19, 2012)

yeah, I don't really like talking on the phone either...


----------



## grit (Jul 19, 2012)

Constantly, we have a permanent gmail chat instant message session going.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> A colleague here is taking the piss because I speak to Mrs Spy 3 or 4 times a day when I'm in the office (less if I'm on site, more if I'm travelling).
> 
> Small talk mostly, "how's the day going?", moaning about the journey in, people that piss us off, what time we'll be home, etc.
> 
> ...


 
Does texting not yield results in this instance?


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Does texting not yield results in this instance?



I hate texting, and the point is to speak to each other.

But why is texting, emailing, or messaging, any less weird/odd/stalkerish than phoning?

I'd also find it far more annoying if a colleagues phone was constantly chirping than if they just made a few quiet calls.


----------



## grit (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I hate texting, and the point is to speak to each other.
> 
> But why is texting, emailing, or messaging, any less weird/odd/stalkerish than phoning?
> 
> I'd also find it far more annoying if a colleagues phone was constantly chirping than if they just made a few quiet calls.


 
Well it is less disruptive to work generally.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Is it? 

Why? And if the work gets done, so what?


----------



## Edie (Jul 19, 2012)

I was only being tongue in cheek really. Like I said I think it's sweet and more power to you.

I'm the opposite of you tho Spy, proper hate talking on the phone, text communication is a gift for me!


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Edie said:


> I was only being tongue in cheek really. Like I said I think it's sweet and more power to you.
> 
> I'm the opposite of you tho Spy, proper hate talking on the phone, text communication is a gift for me!


 
No worries, I fully expected to get some stick. 

But I really don't get this notion that other means of communication are somehow less disruptive or more acceptable than using the phone. I can have an entire phone conversation in the time it takes me to type and receive a couple of texts, and Skyping or instant messaging seems like far too much hassle. 

Maybe it's an age thing.


----------



## Edie (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh no, a phone call is the most efficient way unless it's like one piece of information, I agree. I just don't like speaking on the phone!


----------



## crustychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Maybe it's an age thing.


 
definitely an age thing then  I can have a skype conversation in the time it takes me to pick up teh phone...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I suppose the people who feel the need to bother their partners with inane phone chat every two hours are the same ones that bother the rest of the world with inane twitter/facebook/whatever updates every five minutes.


If it was a bother my partner would tell me and vice versa, as would my colleagues. It isn't a bother, it's a pleasure.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> No worries, I fully expected to get some stick.
> 
> But I really don't get this notion that other means of communication are somehow less disruptive or more acceptable than using the phone. I can have an entire phone conversation in the time it takes me to type and receive a couple of texts, and Skyping or instant messaging seems like far too much hassle.
> 
> Maybe it's an age thing.


 
People, some people, really seem to have a massive bug up their arses about people in general. Other people standing near them, queueing, talking, walking, breathing, not knowing how to use an escalator, simply existing. Not being able to handle living on the same planet as a bunch of strangers it's the sign of being uptight and neurotic. Fuck 'em.

I sometimes didn't talk to my ex on purpose.... I saved it all up for when I saw him as the anticipation was, uh, exciting to me


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 19, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> People, some people, really seem to have a massive bug up their arses about people in general. Other people standing near them, queueing, talking, walking, breathing, not knowing how to use an escalator, simply existing. Not being able to handle living on the same planet as a bunch of strangers it's the sign of being uptight and neurotic. Fuck 'em.


 
people on public transport, for example. like they have the god-given right to complete silence simply because they are travelling on a bus, as they huff about the place if you use your phone, or if they can hear a millidecibel of music emitting from someone's headphones


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2012)

Just phoned Mr.QofG's - 3 minutes and 22 seconds if anyone is interested and we talked about him possibly auditioning for a musical, what time he is seeing "Spiderman" this evening and what he is doing at lunchtime


----------



## grit (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Is it?
> 
> Why? And if the work gets done, so what?


 
If you are in an office, you are making sound with can distract other people, something that doesn't happen with non voice modes of communication. For example, I write software in a room a 4/5 other people in it, generally we need silence as the work we do is complex and requires complete concentration. Some cunt waffling about whats for tea to his missus makes me lose my train of thought.

I've had management move people off the floor before because they were in sales and obviously on the phone all the time, result is very unhappy programmers. Obviously if you are on a factory floor or building site thats different, but generally in a office environment its at the very least distracting to others and at the worst stop them doing their work.

A lot of people might just shrug their shoulders but I enjoy my work and take pride in what I produce, and I also need to maintain a standard to justify the amount of money I'm paid.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2012)

^
The prosecution rests


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just phoned Mr.QofG's - 3 minutes and 22 seconds if anyone is interested and we talked about him possibly auditioning for a musical, what time he is seeing "Spiderman" this evening and what he is doing at lunchtime


what is he doing at lunchtime?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> what is he doing at lunchtime?


Paying a Credit Card bill and seeing what is on offer in CEX.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 19, 2012)

grit said:


> If you are in an office, you are making sound with can distract other people, something that doesn't happen with non voice modes of communication.


 
Our office sounds like a zoo most of the time and our developers either don't care or wear headphones. I don't think I've ever worked with anyone precious enough to require total silence to do their job. And I'd be very surprised if anyone could hear the detail of my conversations.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Paying a Credit Card bill and seeing what is on offer in CEX.


how much is the bill?


----------



## grit (Jul 19, 2012)

.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> how much is the bill?


I'll just ring him and find out!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'll just ring him and find out!


ta


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm whatsapping Chemistry right now.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 19, 2012)

i sent a text to Seth two minutes ago informing him that Amazon has shipped the new PC monitor i ordered yesterday and he's not yet responded   i think i'd better call him to find out why not


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 19, 2012)

We never phone each other at work unless it's something really important.    Not sure why - we just never have.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 19, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> I sometimes didn't talk to my ex on purpose....


 
If I don't all day it's usually because I'm in the dog-house.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> If I don't all day it's usually because I'm in the dog-house.


 
Do you try but just get her voicemail?


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 19, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Do you try but just get her voicemail?


 
Yep. My number is displayed on her office phone so she knows it's me and can drop it.

Sometimes I'll withhold the number and say "haha, it's me  " when she picks up!


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Sometimes I'll withhold the number and say "haha, it's me  " when she picks up!


 

*shakes head*


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 19, 2012)

do you at least occasional text about how your going to smash the granny out of each other when you get home

if not


----------



## kittyP (Jul 19, 2012)

grit said:
			
		

> If you are in an office, you are making sound with can distract other people, something that doesn't happen with non voice modes of communication. For example, I write software in a room a 4/5 other people in it, generally we need silence as the work we do is complex and requires complete concentration. Some cunt waffling about whats for tea to his missus makes me lose my train of thought.
> 
> I've had management move people off the floor before because they were in sales and obviously on the phone all the time, result is very unhappy programmers. Obviously if you are on a factory floor or building site thats different, but generally in a office environment its at the very least distracting to others and at the worst stop them doing their work.
> 
> A lot of people might just shrug their shoulders but I enjoy my work and take pride in what I produce, and I also need to maintain a standard to justify the amount of money I'm paid.



But this has nothing to do with people talking to their partners. 
This is to do with you having to work in a very quiet environment that excludes sales people and general office talking / chat? 

I work in a school, I can't exactly stop a class and say "sorry kids, just need to ask the old man if he is having a nice day". 
I do however talk to him around lunch, before I walk in I'm the morning and when the kids have gone. 

You having a specific working environment has little to do with the issue at hand.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'll just ring him and find out!


how much was it then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Yep. My number is displayed on her office phone so she knows it's me and can drop it.
> 
> Sometimes I'll withhold the number and say "haha, it's me  " when she picks up!


how the winter nights must just fly by


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> how much was it then?


£453.24


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> £453.24


thank you.


----------



## girasol (Jul 19, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> *your going to smash the granny out of each other when you get home*


 
How does that even work? I can't even imagine how this works as a metaphor for sex (maybe it ain't), pls explain!


----------



## moomoo (Jul 19, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> £453.24


 
Could you just ring him and ask what he spent it on please?  And then report back.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 19, 2012)

girasol said:


> How does that even work? I can't even imagine how this works as a metaphor for sex (maybe it ain't), pls explain!



Look at my tag line


----------



## machine cat (Jul 19, 2012)

2 or 3 times a day, but I leave the office and go somewhere private to take the call. I don't get that wound up about people making personal calls, but one of my colleagues will put on a baby-talk voice when chatting to her husband which is a bit wierd.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 19, 2012)

girasol said:


> How does that even work? I can't even imagine how this works as a metaphor for sex (maybe it ain't), pls explain!


 
Apparently it's having coitus in such a way (roughly, usually) that it encourages the younger, more energetic side of a previously dull sex partner to come out.

Hence, Smash the Granny out of it/her/him.




Maybe.


----------



## girasol (Jul 19, 2012)

ah, that sort of makes sense...


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 19, 2012)

Ta the Octagon


----------



## teuchter (Jul 19, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> If it was a bother my partner would tell me and vice versa, as would my colleagues. It isn't a bother, it's a pleasure.


 
What is the ratio of you calling him to him calling you?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2012)

teuchter said:


> What is the ratio of you calling him to him calling you?


Why should that matter? If he didn't like it or if it bothered him or his colleagues he would ask me to stop. As I would him.

As it happens he generally calls me, though sometimes, like today, I call him. We don't have a rota


----------



## kittyP (Jul 19, 2012)

teuchter said:
			
		

> What is the ratio of you calling him to him calling you?



What's that to do with anything?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 19, 2012)

teuchter said:


> What is the ratio of you calling him to him calling you?


 
why are you so intent on making out like QoG is stalking her own partner?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 19, 2012)

dolly's gal said:


> why are you so intent on making out like QoG is stalking her own partner?


 
Why are you so suspicious of my intentions?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 19, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Why are you so suspicious of my intentions?


 
 i'm not really


----------



## kittyP (Jul 19, 2012)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Why are you so suspicious of my intentions?



It's not being suspicious if that's what it blatantly sounds like


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 19, 2012)

I have also e-mailed him two pictures of cats, some information about "Final Fantasy XV" and a link to the story about the woman with the wrongly spelled Olympic torch tattoo!

I have, however, not texted him....yet.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 19, 2012)

text him now!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 19, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have, however, not texted him....yet.


 
give him a quick call and see if he would like you to text him. you should check really, he might feel negelected otherwise


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 19, 2012)

teuchter said:


> What is the ratio of you calling him to him calling you?


 
Do you not like your O/H? 

I suppose you might not have an O/H

*shrug*


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 19, 2012)

I am amazed people care so much about how much people choose to call their partners.  I couldn't give a shit frankly.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

dolly's gal said:


> people on public transport, for example. like they have the god-given right to complete silence simply because they are travelling on a bus, as they huff about the place if you use your phone, or if they can hear a millidecibel of music emitting from someone's headphones


 
I fuckin' hate noisy bastards on public transport when I'm trying to read; which is funny given that, historically, I'm one of the worst offenders.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 19, 2012)

Has no other half. I text my mum for lols though. Normally stuff like this..

"Mum where are you now"
"In Tesco son why"
"My piles are playing up can you get me some Anusol?"
"Are you being serious?"
"Yes honestly mum I'm in fecking agony"
"OK"

5 mins later

"Cream or ointment?"
"Ointment please mum, you're a star"
"Can you get me a cucumber as well?"
"What??"
"A cucumber, a whole one not a half"
"OK, shall I drop them in yours?"
"Yes please mum, can you get me some marigolds as well"

5 mins pass

"Piss off"

"Nearly had ya "


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I fuckin' hate noisy bastards on public transport when I'm trying to read; which is funny given that, historically, I'm one of the worst offenders.


 
I get pissed-off with kids playing shit music through their shit phone speakers, but that's more the blatant disregard for everyone else. Like they're _trying_ to irritate people. Overhearing someone's earphones or conversation doesn't bother me but I do sometimes wonder why people feel the need to shout into their phones.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I am amazed people care so much about how much people choose to call their partners. I couldn't give a shit frankly.


 
I think someone might have had a bad experience


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I get pissed-off with kids playing shit music through their shit phone speakers, but that's more the blatant disregard for everyone else. Like they're _trying_ to irritate people. Overhearing someone's earphones or conversation doesn't bother me but I do sometimes wonder why people feel the need to shout into their phones.


 
Tinny music irritates over time. Chinese water torture. Worse though is someone who squeezes in right next to you in a sweltering stuffy carriage and then proceeds to devour the smelliest McDonald's you've ever had the misfortune to share oxygen with.


----------



## grit (Jul 19, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Tinny music irritates over time. Chinese water torture. Worse though is someone who squeezes in right next to you in a sweltering stuffy carriage and then proceeds to devour the smelliest McDonald's you've ever had the misfortune to share oxygen with.


 
Hot food on public transport should be punishable by death tbh.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 19, 2012)

grit said:


> Hot food on public transport should be punishable by death tbh.


 
I don't find it happens frequently, tbf. Most people seem to be aware that it's an arsehole thing to do.

Booze stinks as well.


----------



## grit (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I don't find it happens frequently, tbf. Most people seem to be aware that it's an arsehole thing to do.


 
such wisdom has not spread to the northern line regulars in my experience


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 19, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I think someone might have had a bad experience


 
It's bizarre. Who cares if somebody calls their partner never or 20 times a day, as long as they're happy.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I am amazed people care so much about how much people choose to call their partners. I couldn't give a shit frankly.


 
I could.  I'm bitter that other people have other halves to call. 







Not really.  I think it's lovely.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> It's bizarre. Who cares if somebody calls their partner never or 20 times a day, as long as they're happy.


 
The only time it irked me (although I'm used to it now) was when a colleague used to do it via bluetooth headset. Because you don't have any visual clues saying 'this person is on the phone' and you're the only other person there you start engaging with what they say and then you get shooed away.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 19, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> It's bizarre. Who cares if somebody calls their partner never or 20 times a day, as long as they're happy.


And quiet.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 19, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> The only time it irked me (although I'm used to it now) was when a colleague used to do it via bluetooth headset. Because you don't have any visual clues saying 'this person is on the phone' and you're the only other person there you start engaging with what they say and then you get shooed away.


 
Hah.  I'm not a fan of bluetooth headsets for the same reason.


----------



## Dooby (Jul 19, 2012)

It's dead annoying when you hear female colleages and you think they're talking to a small cat or a baby then realise it's some bloke, and they do that stupid baby talk for fucking ages. And frequently. That is dead annoying. As I have said.


----------



## Voley (Jul 19, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Has no other half. I text my mum for lols though. Normally stuff like this..
> 
> "Mum where are you now"
> "In Tesco son why"
> ...


Mate of mine was on the last day of her holiday in India and she gets a text from her b/f back home:

"24 hours, thirty-five minutes and twenty-five seconds and everything will be all right with the world."
"Awww, have you been missing me, love?"
"No. That's when Top Gear's on."


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 19, 2012)

girasol said:


> We mostly don't pass on important info either, a lot of it is chit-chat - but as we both work in front of computers, are are automatically logged on, instant messaging seems a lot easier, i.e. you don't even have to pick up the phone/dial/get up and speak privately when something pops into your head. Mind you getting up and having a break is probably a good thing!


 
Any form of communication is good. 

I'll email my wife - or the kids - to pass along links to things I think she or they might find interesting.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 19, 2012)

grit said:


> If you are in an office, you are making sound with can distract other people, something that doesn't happen with non voice modes of communication. For example, I write software in a room a 4/5 other people in it, generally we need silence as the work we do is complex and requires complete concentration. Some cunt waffling about whats for tea to his missus makes me lose my train of thought.
> 
> I've had management move people off the floor before because they were in sales and obviously on the phone all the time, result is very unhappy programmers. Obviously if you are on a factory floor or building site thats different, but generally in a office environment its at the very least distracting to others and at the worst stop them doing their work.
> 
> A lot of people might just shrug their shoulders but I enjoy my work and take pride in what I produce, and I also need to maintain a standard to justify the amount of money I'm paid.


 
I think the scenario you're describing would be appropriate in an air traffic control room, where error might result in multiple deaths.

Most regular offices I've been in seem to be able to function with a reasonable amount of noise or background distraction. I'm sure coding requires concentration; but so does prospectus writing, or drawing up engineering plans, etc. Also, there are various products like dividers etc available to give a bit of privacy to people in a shared office setting.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> If I don't all day it's usually because I'm in the dog-house.


 
When I'm in the doghouse, i'll try to get out.......by sending texts.


----------



## Looby (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't think there's anything wrong with talking to your bloke/missus several times a day but for me it would feel suffocating.

I do get really annoyed when colleagues spend all bloody day on the phone when the rest of us are trying to work.

The woman I used to sit next to would call her daughter every other day and would easily spend 45 minutes on the phone (she'd call her daughters mobile from the work phone). That really took the piss and did disturb me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd be annoyed if someone was on the phone to the extent that it was interfering with their work. The calls between my wife and I take about two minutes per call. The office staff who smoke take longer smoke breaks than that.

There's a woman at our office whose husband has some problems. She can be on the phone for a half-hour at a time - but she is able to complete her work.  That's fine by me.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2012)

Given where I work, it'd be bizarre if I spoke to VP less than a few dozen times a day.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Given where I work, it'd be bizarre if I spoke to VP less than a few dozen times a day.


 
????


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> I do get really annoyed when colleagues spend all bloody day on the phone when the rest of us are trying to work.


 


Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'd be annoyed if someone was on the phone to the extent that it was interfering with their work. The calls between my wife and I take about two minutes per call. The office staff who smoke take longer smoke breaks than that.


 
I suppose being on the phone is a noticeable skive, as is going for a ciggie.

But how many people are posting on here during work time? I certainly do.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sometimes you just can't predict the issues that are going to push people's buttons.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> ????


I iz my husband's carer, innit.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> ????


 
He's her pimp.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> ????



They might Work in the same job or company


:hmm;


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 19, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> He's her pimp.


 
Uh-oh....


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Uh-oh....


 
She's paid well and is unionised though.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> He's her pimp.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 19, 2012)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I don't think there's anything wrong with talking to your bloke/missus several times a day but for me it would feel suffocating.
> 
> I do get really annoyed when colleagues spend all bloody day on the phone when the rest of us are trying to work.
> 
> The woman I used to sit next to would call her daughter every other day and would easily spend 45 minutes on the phone (she'd call her daughters mobile from the work phone). That really took the piss and did disturb me.



Making personal calls from a work phone while you're meant to be working for 45 mins is taking the piss though.


----------



## starfish (Jul 19, 2012)

We might text a couple of times, usually its to let her know when ill be finishing as ive had a recent promotion & im working later & she picks me up from the train station as i now work outside Brighton 3 days a week. Also if ive done a really big pooh.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 19, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Making personal calls from a work phone while you're meant to be working for 45 mins is taking the piss though.


 
Is it? 

I wouldn't care tbh. As long as it isn't dumping extra workload on me then I couldn't really give a rat's arse how other people spend their time at work.


----------



## Dooby (Jul 19, 2012)

My last job, public sector, sat next to some pig shit thick woman who, no word of a lie, talked on the phone (personal calls, just gossip) for 3 - 4 hours every single day. Her manager didn't seem to think this was a problem, she;d been there about 15 years. Did fuck all the rest of the time too.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 19, 2012)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> Is it?
> 
> I wouldn't care tbh. As long as it isn't dumping extra workload on me then I couldn't really give a rat's arse how other people spend their time at work.



Ok, maybe it's not. 
I guess it's all subjective innit. 
I would imagine though, normally (whatever that is) if a personal issue requires 45 mins on the phone, outside of a break, you maybe need to leave and sort it out. 

Personally, I would rather people feel they can go if they need to sort something personal, as long as they are honest (not telling you all the details but also not pretending to be doing something they are not).


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 19, 2012)

I work in an open plan office, so I hear people speaking to their children/other halves all the time. Sometimes it's annoying, mostly not, depends whose voice is loudest and carrying furthest.

I don't have an other half, but I occasionally speak to my parents if I'm going to visit to remind them what time my train gets in. Mostly I text though, cos people I work with are very nosy.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 20, 2012)

An ex used to phone me, sometimes 3 times a day, he was an ex by this time, I think he was at home and bored.  My two male colleagues used to join in the conversation.  With another boyfriend we would chit chat on messenger throughout the day on and off. With another it was a mixture of emails and texts with no contact some days and lots on others.   It used to be not turning off your mobile while in the office was rude and phone chats with partners/other private calls during the day were normal. Now people wander off on their mobile phones for private calls, chat on messenger or facebook or by email more often, which is easier for discreetly whinging about your boss or expressing your gratitude for the unexpected sex that morning. 

Different people are different shocker.


----------



## Looby (Jul 20, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I suppose being on the phone is a noticeable skive, as is going for a ciggie.
> 
> But how many people are posting on here during work time? I certainly do.



Urban and Facebook are blocked at work, as are hotmail etc 
If you smoke you have to record the ciggie breaks and make up the time.

We all make brief personal calls sometimes, but 45 minutes yammering away to her daughter (she was fairly loud too) is irritating and disruptive.


----------



## girasol (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Any form of communication is good.
> 
> I'll email my wife - or the kids - to pass along links to things I think she or they might find interesting.


 
Yeah, my son gets a lot of emails from me of things I think he might like, although I suspect he ignores most of it.    (he's 13 so not surprising really)


----------



## Greebo (Jul 20, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> He's her pimp.


Some of you should be so lucky.  


Citizen66 said:


> She's paid well and is unionised though.


I wish.  OTOH I get flexitime.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 21, 2012)

Sometimes once a day, sometimes not at all, and sometimes several times - if we're on shift at the same time and therefore in the same room.


----------



## grit (Jul 22, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I think the scenario you're describing would be appropriate in an air traffic control room, where error might result in multiple deaths.
> 
> Most regular offices I've been in seem to be able to function with a reasonable amount of noise or background distraction. I'm sure coding requires concentration; but so does prospectus writing, or drawing up engineering plans, etc. Also, there are various products like dividers etc available to give a bit of privacy to people in a shared office setting.


 
Dividers provide privacy but no noise insulation, they are not relevant to this particular issue. While we are not making split second decisions concerning human safety, we are doing things that once implemented could possibly have a real affect on the publics   safety.

I'm not talking about dead silence all the time, but conversations that are going on shouldnt be someone speaking loudly in to a phone, more a quiet calm face to face conversation close to each other, not shouting across the room.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 22, 2012)

grit said:


> Dividers provide privacy but no noise insulation, they are not relevant to this particular issue. While we are not making split second decisions concerning human safety, we are doing things that once implemented could possibly have a real affect on the publics safety.
> 
> I'm not talking about dead silence all the time, but conversations that are going on shouldnt be someone speaking loudly in to a phone, more a quiet calm face to face conversation close to each other, not shouting across the room.


 
That's a courtesy issue that would apply to any phone call the loud person was making.


----------



## grit (Jul 22, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> That's a courtesy issue that would apply to any phone call the loud person was making.


 
Generally people on the phone will speak louder, when the call is not work related its very annoying. If it is work related its fair enough, I have no problem with people wanting to speak with their OH, just go downstairs to where sales is or outside to do it.

I have to admit I do speak to ms grit on occasion on the phone while at my desk, but I speak very low and softly and its usually something like "yes, yes no, ok bye"


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 22, 2012)

grit said:


> Generally people on the phone will speak louder, when the call is not work related its very annoying. If it is work related its fair enough, I have no problem with people wanting to speak with their OH, just go downstairs to where sales is or outside to do it.


 
I find it to be the exact opposite: when people are discussing last night's fight; or why the rent is going to be late, they tend to speak more quietly.


----------



## grit (Jul 22, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I find it to be the exact opposite: when people are discussing last night's fight; or why the rent is going to be late, they tend to speak more quietly.


 
YMMV, I guess.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 22, 2012)

grit said:


> Generally people on the phone will speak louder ....


 
I don't find that at all. Most people speak far quieter on the phone than otherwise. Of course there are people that insist on  yelling down the phone but I find these are loud people anyway. 

I really don't think the "disruption" argument holds any water here.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 23, 2012)

if im working i generally text him a few times during the day, i get worried i do it too much though 

my mum can go wa week or two without speaking to the person she's with!!  i can't, i get a bit needy


----------



## lolli (Jul 24, 2012)

My boyfriend rings me when he's on his break and vice versa


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 25, 2012)

I would much prefer to not speak via sometime up to 15 emails a day, and at least one phone call sometimes when I'm in the office but she likes it.

My personal preference is no contact unless it's an emergency but hey ho.


----------

